

Private Bitcoin Foundation Discussions On Blacklisting, more - lelf
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=334520.0

======
mindslight
This has always been Bitcoin's ultimate end. Anonymity (a mandatory
requirement of _money_ ) is a much harder security property than simply not
implementing a name field.

